# Thiết bị HVAC và hệ thống HVAC được phân biệt thế nào?



## Tran_Phuong_135 (26 Tháng hai 2021)

Mọi người thường nhầm lẫn giữa các hệ thống HVAC và các bở lý không khí HVAC hay là thiết bị AHU. Bộ xử lý không khí đơn giản là vỏ bọc trong đó không khí được làm nóng, lọc và làm mát

*Phân biệt thiết bị HVAC và hệ thống HVAC*

Hệ thống HVAC giống như tên gọi của nó, đó chính là toàn bộ hệ thống bao gồm bộ phận xử lý không khí (thiết bị AHU), các ông dẫn gió, miệng cấp gió khuếch tán, bộ lọc không khí HEPA và hệ thống điều khiến, giám sát quá trình

Thiết bị HVAC bao gồm cuộn coil làm mát DX, dàn nóng để bên ngoài và các bộ xử lý không khí HVAC (thiết bị AHU). Bộ xử lý không khí đơn giản là vỏ bọc trong đó không khí được làm nóng, lọc và làm mát

Các bộ xử lý không khí (thiết bị AHU) là một phần của hệ thống HVAC của một phòng sạch

*Hệ thống HVAC là gì?*

HVAC — Heating, Ventilating and Air Conditioning: Hệ thống duy trì, thông gió và điều hòa nhiệt độ. Nó là một thuật ngữ chung làm cho điều kiện môi trường trong nhà, cung cấp chất lượng không khí trong nhà (thay đổi không khí mỗi giờ kèm theo nhiệt độ và độ ẩm)

>>> Thông tin về thiết bị HVAC xem tại đây: 

*Hệ thống HVAC đóng vai trò là trung tâm của phòng sạch*

Có thể xem hệ thống HVAC như là trung tâm của phòng sạch. Nhờ có hệ thống HVAC mà các yếu tố trong không khí như nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, áp suất và lây nhiễm chéo của phòng sạch được kiểm soát chặt chẽ

Đặc biệt hệ thống HVAC bắt buộc phải trang bị đầy đủ các bộ xử lý không khí AHU

AHU — Air Handling Unit là một thiết bị trao đổi nhiệt thường được dùng trong hệ thống HVAC, và thiết bị AHU được coi là trái tim của phòng sạch. Các khu công nghiệp có yêu cầu cao về phòng sạch như ngành dược phẩm, điện tử, mỹ phẩm, thực phẩm,….

Hệ thống thiết bị AHU còn được sử dụng rất rộng rãi trong các tòa nhà thương mại, các tòa nhà chọc trời. Ngoài ra thiết bị AHU còn được ứng dụng trong các khu hành lang hay các hội trường lớn,…

Các bộ xử lý không khí AHU bao gồm các bộ lọc thô, lọc tính hay lọc HEPA, ULPA

*Công ty TNHH Durate Việt Nam

Hotline: 0968.760.966

Website: 

Head Office: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội

Factory: Số 22 Phúc Hậu, Thôn Quan Âm, Xã Bắc Hồng, Đông Anh, Hà Nội*


----------

